# Drag Hunting - what's in it for the farmer?



## Orangehorse (27 November 2014)

I wonder how drag hunts help farmers who allow them across their land?  The "traditional" hunt can still offer fox control if required.

Presumably the drag hunt will do fallen stock collection.


----------



## maccachic (27 November 2014)

Over here our farmers generally hunt or have been involved in some way in the past but no longer ride.  Some farms the hunt has released hares as we still live hunt in NZ.  So its not pest control.  Personally Id rather drag than kill something.


----------



## AdorableAlice (27 November 2014)

I doubt draghunts provide a fallen stock service, the one that was kennelled alongside the foxhounds fed kibble not flesh.

There is no benefit to the landowner and if was I fortunate enough to have land they certainly would not be allowed across.


----------



## poiuytrewq (10 December 2014)

I'd never considered this before but it's a very good point


----------



## spacefaer (10 December 2014)

SFAIK some drag packs pay per line (or run) 

I'm sure cptrayes will be along shortly to enlighten us


----------



## tootsietoo (10 December 2014)

Our local ones pay.  Around £160-£200 to each landowner, I am told.


----------



## cptrayes (11 December 2014)

AdorableAlice said:



			I doubt draghunts provide a fallen stock service, the one that was kenneled alongside the foxhounds fed kibble not flesh.

There is no benefit to the landowner and if was I fortunate enough to have land they certainly would not be allowed across.
		
Click to expand...

You are wrong, two in this area did. I've told you already on another thread that they did a meat run, did you forget already, it was only days ago?

One feeds kibble and pays to incinerate the carcasses it collects. The other, not currently hunting but I hope they will be back, has a full grandfather's rights slaughter licence.

The Bloodhounds near here pay,  I believe.

Many of the field in the drag in this area are owners and friends of owners of large parcels of land, and they are allowing each other access to that land. The rest of us pay to tag along, helping them afford to keep the show on the road.


----------



## MileAMinute (4 April 2015)

With the bloodhounds we pay the farmers to cross their land and have a very good relationship with them.


----------



## ahorseandadog (7 April 2015)

A lot of hunts pay farmers to cross their land and generally make good friends with them. I know that I do!


----------

